# Fall walleye



## Jmoses1 (Jul 30, 2007)

what time in the fall does the fishing generally turn on best?

Thanks


----------



## Acer (Aug 17, 2007)

As a general rule...the colder it gets the slower you fish. I've been out a few days before freeze up getting eyes. Though I watch for turn over. As things cool off I try to get out once a week and fish in my spots. When the water turns over I stop for about a week or so, just to let things settle down. After that, things can be really good depending on if you can find feeding fish. In your area though it will differ then the area I fish. I'd suggest to hit areas that feed will locate untill you can hit a pattern or area the fish frequent. Also, some of these areas will hold the same fish after freeze up and part of winter. I mainly work drops on flats. Though my lake, thats about all thats there.


----------



## thecatkiller (Aug 29, 2007)

Jmoses1 said:


> what time in the fall does the fishing generally turn on best?
> 
> Thanks


 If your asking about lake erie - now till first ice is unbeatable for walleye and perch-get out there and fish -the catkiller


----------



## Tracker21 (Jul 9, 2007)

Hows Devils Lake been this fall. Havent' been back there since school started thinking about heading back next weekend.


----------



## luveyes (Jan 22, 2005)

Tracker,

I have been up there two of the last 4 weekends. Fishing has been hit and miss. I have been trying to get away from the crowds and find the bigger fish, which generally means smaller #s of fish.

I have been in Pelican (dead sea lately), around Minnewauken, Grahams , 6 MILE, Doc hagens, Howards farm, and Mauvee Coulee.

The best has been 6 Mile. Some fish aouund the gravel pits, some around the bridge, some in the north end. North end has been producing nicer fish in smaller #s, and the other areas have had nicer #s of little guys (one out of every 6 or 8 fish is a keeper). I have gotten into a number of fish in the mid 20s, but it has taken patience. Better fish under bobbers, nothing pitching cranks, only pike puling cranks from 12 to 27 FOW. Jigging and lindys slow in the 19-25 ft range has been decent. I do wish I would have ventured over to the east bay last weekend.

Most guys I have talked to have been targeting moving water areas, mostly the bridges. Mauvee bridge had been dead the last few weeks, but the 6 mile, hwy 57 and 20 bridges have seemed to turn on the last 10-14 days. Saw some WI guys with huge smelt and quick strike rigs hammer the BIG pike under the 6 mile bridge last weekend.

Hope this helps.


----------



## rocknfish9001 (Nov 19, 2007)

Ive had my absoloute best walleye fishing in the middle of the winter, usually december or january. Thats in the river at least. I havent done a lot of lake walleye fishing.


----------



## tcba1987 (Dec 18, 2007)

i have my best luck in late november and early december................i fish rivers mainly in ohio though !!


----------

